# "A Bug's Life" & "Monsters, Inc." coming to Blu-ray in May



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Disney has several titles to look forward to:

"A Bug's Life" & "Monsters, Inc." coming to Blu-ray in May


Blu-ray.com said:


> Walt Disney Home Entertainment has announced that they will bring the two Pixar films 'A Bug's Life' and 'Monster's Inc' to Blu-ray on May 19th. Both titles will be two-discs set, featuring a digital copy of the film on a separate DVD. Technical specs have yet to be announced at this time, though it is expected that both releases will receive 1080p AVC video and DTS-HD Master Audio soundtrack encodes.
> 
> Extras for these two films will include all the features on the previous DVD releases, including the following Blu-ray exclusive extras:
> A Bug's Life Introduction by John Lasseter
> ...


Along with previous news that Pinocchio is coming in March. There has been discussion at HighDefDigest.com about whether or not Disney may release only an edited version of Pinocchio as they (Disney) have previously indicated that they will remove scenes that depict smoking from their films. That discussion can be found here.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Monsters Inc looked pretty good in SD....so I can only wonder how incredible it might look on Blu Ray...


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I love Monsters, Inc. Great writing, superb animation. Bring on the BLU! 

(the above statement was used without permission)


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm thinking the Monsters Inc, since it is one we used to watch a lot of, but not A Bug's Life.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

smiddy said:


> I'm thinking the Monsters Inc, since it is one we used to watch a lot of, but not A Bug's Life.


+1


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i will sell my regular copy of this movie

im buying the bluray that blu fur is going to look amazing in hd


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

You said Blu Fur! :lol: !rolling


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sounds good, two very good pixar movies. A Bugs Life is one of the classic pixar films from the beginning days.

Monsters Inc does look very good in SD, can only imagine what it is going to look like in HD


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Monsters Inc using upconversion in SD on my 116" Home Theater screen is already very high quality....so I agree that the HD version should almost look 3D...


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It would suck if they eliminated the smoking reference, as it was used as a plot device to indicate that these were bad boys. (sigh) Disney has already engaged in alteration of their classics with Fantasia.

Yet, no word of Studio Ghibli whose non-Asia distribution rights are owned by Disney. (_Princess Mononoke_ is owned by Disney, but was released as a Miramax film, while _Only Yesterday_ was shown subtitled on TCM in January, 2006, and never released on home video in the United States). Perhaps, they are waiting for a Japanese release first before releasing them elsewhere. The _Princess Mononoke_ release was very bare-bones compared with _Mononoke Hime_ release in Japan.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Just got an e-mail from Amazon.com saying that Monster's Inc. on Bluray won't be delivered until May 5, *2010*

When (and WHY) would they delay this title for another year????


----------

